# Bugging you guys again about stereos!!!



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry to keep posting guys!!
ok so i have ordered the parts from my local ICE shop... ordered them 1 month ago and STILL not here. 
i need to fit the stereo before i go back to work, so need to do it tomorrow. 
think i'm going to have to go searching for the cables etc..
so i need the facia 
ariel adapter 
and a harness adapter thing. pc9-401?
I know they do the facia and ariel booster at halfrauds but not sure about the pc9 thing...

also, there are a few things i am not sure about, so have taken a few pics!
the sony head unit came with an adapter (but only two connections?), and some speaker leads... but where do they go?!
i am being dumb. i know this. 
but when it comes to fitting electical stuff im pretty much useless!
this is the stereo:








these are the wires supplied:
















and the mystery leads


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

anyone ?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

those are pre amp cables if you dont have amp,dont wory about them









in this picture power and speaker supply connectors,you can't go wrong because they fit only one way,and you can't plug in power to speackers,or other way round


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

you are a star! thats what i needed to find out  cheers


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

I can't remember your other thread, I'm assuming you don't have bose if you're getting the PC9-401?


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

yup correct non BOSE. 
silly question, is the ariel apmlifier thing not the same as i already have ?


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

The aerial amplified is a converter that also supplies power to the powered aerial in the back of the TT.

Looks like this









Fascia adapter you don't necessarily need this, I did without and bought an OSIR one in the end as the little stub things are pretty poor fit IMO.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

kazinak said:


> those are pre amp cables if you dont have amp,dont wory about them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so i can fit it with just this one ?
or do i need the pc9-401?


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

You need PC9-401, that's just a connector from the rear of the headunit to standard ISO stereo connection. The PC9-401 converts Audi specific connection to standard ISO connection so they match up.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ok cool so i dont need this one at all ?


----------



## terry mardi (Nov 23, 2010)

Has the non Bose (Concert system) also have an amp slotted into the rear quarter?


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> ok cool so i dont need this one at all ?


No you need both, Sony-ISO (the one that comes in the box) then ISO-Audi (PC9-401)


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Halfords keep various adaptor leads hopefully they will have the pc9-401. When you take your oem headunit out and unplug it you will be left with plastic connectors similar to those on the new Sony unit but not the same. The pc9-401 is used to connect the car leads to the Sony.

As you don't have Bose then I don't think you will need a ground loop isolator like I might have said before, soz I didn't realise it was non Bose

Good luck and hopefully see it/hear it saturday 8)


----------



## jas6004 (May 4, 2009)

You will need to put the yellow and red wire coming from head unit together to get head unit to power up, this is due to TT not having a wire that becomes live with the ignition, what this means is the head unit will not switch off when removing key.
If you have a look on this link and click on "more info" next to 401 wiring harness, you will see info for connecting the blue wire for aerial adaptor.
http://www.nexxia.co.uk/products.asp?ca ... led+Search

Hope this helps.

Jas


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

jas6004 said:


> You will need to put the yellow and red wire coming from head unit together to get head unit to power up, this is due to TT not having a wire that becomes live with the ignition, what this means is the head unit will not switch off when removing key.
> 
> Jas


you sure about this :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

2000 Audi TT Car Stereo Radio Wiring Diagram

Radio Constant 12V+ Wire: Red/White
Radio Ignition Switched 12V+ Wire: Black/Blue
Radio Ground Wire: Brown
Radio Illumination Dimmer Wire: Gray/Blue
Radio Antenna Trigger Wire: N/A
Radio Amplifier Trigger Wire: N/A
Front Speakers Size: N/A
Front Speakers Location: N/A
Left Front Speaker Wire (+): Blue/White
Left Front Speaker Wire (-): Brown/White
Right Front Speaker Wire (+): Red
Right Front Speaker Wire (-): Brow

http://www.modifiedlife.com/car-stereo-radio-wiring-diagram-and-wire-colors-2000-audi-tt/


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Righto!
have ordered the leads from nexxia... hopefully may arrive tomorrow... rang them and asked if they would do sat garanteed special delivery (1.50 extra) they said no :roll: :? at first he said it didt exist!
have ordered it special delivery, so as long as they send it out today will be ok! as i need to fit it before i get back to work 
halfords were there usual.... useless!! said i dont need an adapter if it non BOSE...... and they didnt have any in stock anyway.
all this for a bloody stereo!


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Kim you won't need the ground loop isolator for non-BOSE  What age is you car? Then we can advise about whether you will need to run a switched live for the stereo to allow it to turn off when you remove the key from the ignition.

These question get asked on a weekly basis now. I think we need an article for the KB for BOSE/non-BOSE and pre/post CAN equipped cars. 

Josh


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ok cheers, my car is 2003.

i searched the forum quite a bit, it seems there is a lot of advice on BOSE but not a lot on non BOSE systems... thats what i struggled with anyway.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

I might write up a "which bits for which car" faq bit in the next few days.


----------



## jas6004 (May 4, 2009)

Hi Kazinak,

jas6004 wrote:
You will need to put the yellow and red wire coming from head unit together to get head unit to power up, this is due to TT not having a wire that becomes live with the ignition, what this means is the head unit will not switch off when removing key.

Jas

you sure about this

2000 Audi TT Car Stereo Radio Wiring Diagram

Radio Constant 12V+ Wire: Red/White
Radio Ignition Switched 12V+ Wire: Black/Blue
Radio Ground Wire: Brown
Radio Illumination Dimmer Wire: Gray/Blue
Radio Antenna Trigger Wire: N/A
Radio Amplifier Trigger Wire: N/A
Front Speakers Size: N/A
Front Speakers Location: N/A
Left Front Speaker Wire (+): Blue/White
Left Front Speaker Wire (-): Brown/White
Right Front Speaker Wire (+): Red
Right Front Speaker Wire (-): Brow

http://www.modifiedlife.com/car-stereo- ... 0-audi-tt/

Yes I am certain that there is no switched live from the ignition, I have a 2002 non bose and there wasn't on mine.
Only the early TT's had a switched ignition.

So are you sure you know what your talking about? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> ok cheers, my car is 2003.
> 
> i searched the forum quite a bit, it seems there is a lot of advice on BOSE but not a lot on non BOSE systems... thats what i struggled with anyway.


Kim as yours is a 2003 then you will also need to run a switched live to allow it to turn off with the ignition.

Should be covered if you do a search or there may be the info on Wak's site 

Josh


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

jas6004 said:


> Hi Kazinak,
> 
> jas6004 wrote:
> You will need to put the yellow and red wire coming from head unit together to get head unit to power up, this is due to TT not having a wire that becomes live with the ignition, what this means is the head unit will not switch off when removing key.
> ...


yes i'm 100% sure
2002 Audi TT Car Stereo Radio Wiring Diagram

Radio Constant 12V+ Wire: Red/White
Radio Ignition Switched 12V+ Wire: Black/Blue
Radio Ground Wire: Brown


----------



## jas6004 (May 4, 2009)

Hi Kazinak,
As shown by your wiring schedule, you are correct in saying that there is a switched live from the ignition, but what you will find, as I did when I changed my head unit is that the switched live only becomes live(12v+) when the key is removed and power is removed to this cable when ignition is switched on. As you will be aware this is not suitable for an aftermarket head unit, Hence why the red and yellow wires need to be put together. So if the o.p requires the head unit to switch off with the key a separate wire from either correct fuse or correct busbar above pedals has to be installed.
Hope this helps you with future advice.

Jas


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

red & yellow & pink & green..........orange & purple & blue..........i can wire a non bose a non bose tooooo.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> red & yellow & pink & green..........orange & purple & blue..........i can wire a non bose a non bose tooooo.


Quality sarcasm gaz :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TT51 said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > red & yellow & pink & green..........orange & purple & blue..........i can wire a non bose a non bose tooooo.
> ...


sozz m8 but that song just sprung into me owld brain lol


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

jas6004 said:


> Hi Kazinak,
> As shown by your wiring schedule, you are correct in saying that there is a switched live from the ignition, but what you will find, as I did when I changed my head unit is that the switched live only becomes live(12v+) when the key is removed and power is removed to this cable when ignition is switched on. As you will be aware this is not suitable for an aftermarket head unit, Hence why the red and yellow wires need to be put together. So if the o.p requires the head unit to switch off with the key a separate wire from either correct fuse or correct busbar above pedals has to be installed.
> Hope this helps you with future advice.
> 
> Jas


i've had fited quite a few stereos in various cars,people put yellow and red together to make stereos work when ignition key is REMOVED,audi tt (and other cars) usualy have one wire where 12v are constant and other become live when ignition on,when fiting aftermarket stereo red from the car goes to yellow on stereo(this way you dont lose radio station every time you turn on/off ignition) and yeallow from the car goes to red on stereo ,then you stereo become alive when you turn your key.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

kazinak said:


> jas6004 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kazinak,
> ...


tell em Kazi............be izal and take no crap bud


----------



## jas6004 (May 4, 2009)

I think we will have to agree to disagree on this one, but with all but the earliest TT's, you are wrong :lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

jas6004 said:


> I think we will have to agree to disagree on this one, but with all but the earliest TT's, you are wrong :lol:


that's whay i like english people,even if they wrong they always want to be right


----------



## jas6004 (May 4, 2009)

As my original post was to help a fellow TT owner fit a new head unit by giving correct information, I feel the need to give my advice when other people are giving incorrect advice. If you have replaced a head unit in a TT ( not early model ) then you would know that I am correct. Try doing a search about this topic and then you can also give the o.p accurate advise. I am an electrician and know how to test voltage on a cable and also know how to use good advise, hence why I installed a switched live from the fusebox for my new head unit.
I guess that Super Josh is incorrect for also giving the same advice as me.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

If you need a switched live (I did 2003 can bus) you can pick one up from terminal 75X on the busbar by the pedals.

Fit an inline fuse for safety


----------



## jas6004 (May 4, 2009)

Hi Triplefan, i think you will find that according to Kazinak, you,super Josh and I are all wrong. :roll:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

FITTED       and my flap closes  :roll: :? 8) 8)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> FITTED


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

the lights match the interior perfectly


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Is the sound quality any better Kim?


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Much better!
sounds brilliant! 8)


----------



## Alec's TT (Dec 9, 2010)

This may be a good place too ask, 
I wanna disconnect my battery to reset all the modules in the car but i do not have the the stereo code.
I have read that the code can be gotten from the stereo's serial number.

Thanks,
Alec.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Nice one Kim [smiley=cheers.gif] And the illumination does look a perfect match too 

Josh


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Just a quick question, did ask some of the guys at the meet, the display in the middle of dials (MPG,temp and radio etc) doesnt work now (the radio,cd bit) is there anyway to make it work, with song names etc?

cheers


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

looks great, been following this, well done


----------



## jas6004 (May 4, 2009)

Hi Kim,

Glad you got it all working, looks great, as far as I know, there is no way to get the radio/cd info showing in dash display, certainly not an easy way. After a few days of fair superior sounds, you won't miss the info anyway.

Jas


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

all is good BUT the reception for the the radio i sh*t!!


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

jas6004 said:


> Hi Triplefan, i think you will find that according to Kazinak, you,super Josh and I are all wrong. :roll:


Maybe we are, but it seems to be popular :lol: :lol: :lol:

I did wonder at the time whether the amp switch wire could be used for the radio, but as 75x is not far away I just took the easy route


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> all is good BUT the reception for the the radio i sh*t!!


Pretty sure its an amplified aerial on the TT. Im guessing the old headunit powered the aerials amplifier and the new one doesnt. I could be wrong but might be worth having a search around regarding the TT's amplified aerial


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

i thought that was what the aeriel adapter thing was for ?


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> i thought that was what the aeriel adapter thing was for ?


If you're not picking up the signal you haven't installed it correctly is what I'd guess.


----------

